# How did you get your user name?



## Hauntful

Okay I am curious on how some of you got your user name. I have three names which I use at different boards but they came with me over the years but my friends know all of them. Here are the names.

Trippers: I pick this name actually from my mothers favorite song she always played remember "Day Tripper". So when I first came online I used Trippers as a fast name pick. Believe it or not some people mistaken me for a guy with that name and called me dude until I corrected them lolz.

Hauntedmistress: I pick this name because it sounded cool sence I love horror and Halloween. 

CryptMistress: This is my new name I created it to kind of blend in with my site, The Spiderweb Crypt.

Now that's all my names and why I pick them.


----------



## Zombie-F

For the past four years I've used one name exclusively Zombie-F, or if there is a character restriction, sometimes ZombieF or Zombie_F.

I used to go by the name Funkenstein for a while, and when the band I was in started playing more and more spooky themed songs, I went through a "transformation" and my full "band name" became The Hideous Zombie Funkenstein. That's a mouthful to utter, so it eventually got shortened to Zombie-F. People always draw their own conclusion as to what the "F" means.


----------



## Lilith

I had many many screen names in the past.... The first one I had was VampirePrincess which just shows my love for vampires and based on the anime Vampire Princess Miyu. Then I had LadyPegUnicorn. PegUnicorn stands for Pegasus Unicorn. Fantasy bascly is my life. Then I had YaoiFanGirl... Yaoi stands for gay love and Fan Girl refers to an extreme fan. And know Lilith based on the first wife of Adam and became a demon goddess.... Some say vampire. It ussaully refers to the strength of women all around the world.


----------



## Sinister

My love for comics and such, are the origins of both my web names, and a Vampire movie the origin of my first.
When I first started out, my name was Radu Vladislas, after the the Vampire in *Subspecies.* Eventually I tired of it and changed it to the mysterious mutant villian of the X-Men, Mr. Sinister, which I shortened later to Sinister. It remains my name on other sites.
When Zombie created this board, I decided to have another name change right then because there's no telling what Mr. Funkenstein will make you go through to get another board name.  Keeping with a theme of mysterious evil villians, I decided Helspont, Daemonite Overlord, villian of Image comics characters, WildC.A.T's would be THE name. So, there you have it!


----------



## Citizen Tallee

I used to be called "The Tall Man", but then a lot of other "Tall Men" started showing up at various horror boards and things got confusing. On a different messageboard I started to be called "Tallee" for short, and a few months ago it occured to me that if I take the name of my favourite Troma film, "Citizen Toxie", and replace the Toxie with my nickname, it would make a pretty cool name, assuming that people know WHY it's a funny name.


----------



## DEATH

....hhhmm...well ill have to think on that one for the time being....


----------



## Dreamdemon

Well I use Dreamdemon on most horror boards I go to since I am a huge Freddy fan and it is also what I decided to name the first Freddy mask I started selling. 

On some other boards I am Punisher or Punisher75 due to the fact I am a Punisher nut! I have been collecting and reading the comics for 15 years. 

Aaron


----------



## DEATH

well i guess that im a real Big fan of all things that are related to....hhhmm....just let me think some more...


----------



## Rocky

I took my name in a sort of hommage to one of my favorite movie: The Rocky Horror Picture Show!  I love this movie! It's just so funny and just crazy and... Janet? Brad? Janet? Doctor Scott! Janet? Oups, it's just that I know almost every line of this movie!   Needless to say I own the DVD and the CD.


----------



## Omega

My first name was Dark_Omega then after people started using dark as their first names then it got too cliched and I decided to change to Omega..Black, but the first one came from a dream I had about the end of the world. There you have it.


----------



## dougspaulding

Doug Spaulding is the literary alter ego of my favourite writer Ray Bradbury. His childhood in Green Town was the very epitome of all things Halloween in my mind: small midwestern town, magical summer becoming hazy October, pre-teen childhood. It's a pair of brand-new tennis shoes, the first harvest of dandelions for Grandfather's renowned intoxicant. Doug eventually grows up and becomes an adult character in stories like "One Timeless Spring," "The Utterly Perfect Murder," & "The Burning Man", but he will always be twelve years old to me, and he will always mean Halloween.

I guess I'm not quite so dark as some of my fellow horror fans, but that's alright; I like eclectic!


----------



## Pete

You know that Star Trek episode with the mirror universe full of evil Enterprise crew and Spock with a van ****? Well, my name is kinda like that. In this universe I'm Alex--musician, husband, and all-around great guy. But in that dark universe, I'm Pete.

Does any of that make sense?


----------



## DarkEmpress

Hmmm...I guess I chose my name because it just came to me and because I like darkness and everything that is dark...ie: vampires,lycans,things of that sort...if that makes since to anyone.


----------



## Anachronism

I used to be Cemetery Man over here but with my morbid attraction to Kill Bill I thought I'd go with Bill... which is my real name anyway.  

~~Bill~~


----------



## VtheVamp

Well my name is Vanessa and I love Vampires and in my fantasy world I am a Vamp and my friends call me "V" so there ya go.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

Mine is taken from the Midnight Syndicate song of the same name.I just thought it would make a good Halloween Home Page title.


----------



## Sera

I just made it up, because I can.


----------



## RAXL

*Names*

There's probably already a thread for this somewhere, but I'm too damn lazy to look for it. 
Every other forum on the internet seems to have one, so, here goes:

How did you come up with your user name? God knows, there are some pretty cool ones on this forum, and it just makes me wonder.

Mine came from the now legendary MEGA-ROCK group, BADASS. How 'bout yours?


----------



## Sinister

I can relate to one of the X-Men's arch-villains, Mr. Sinister, and my forum name is a derivative of that.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Mine's just a play on spelling I came up with years ago... Had a running joke about demons being responsible for all typos, and thus the name was born.


----------



## scarface

Say hello to my little friend!!


----------



## claymud

Mines rather self explanatory... Names Clay... Nickname mud... so mix the two and walla!


----------



## Vlad

Vlad The Impaler, hehehe, I can't say, it's a family forum............LOL Actually, He's the immortal Vampire, and this life of mine seems to be going on forever.


----------



## dougspaulding

RAXL said:


> There's probably already a thread for this somewhere, but I'm too damn lazy to look for it.


You're right - such a thread _does_ exist - I remember replying to it. Not unlike you, I am also too lazy to look for it buried under past years of multitudinous posts somewhere in Post Heaven.

In my opinion, the two coolest guys in Hollywood are Uncle 4E and Ray Bradbury, hence my online doppelganger is a combination of the two: My avatar is an image of Forrest J., in a rather sinister pose, and my user name is a rip-off of Douglas Spaulding, Bradbury's alter-ego and the name of the lead character in my favourite novel, his "Dandelion Wine".

So there.

PS: Couple weeks ago I attended Uncle 4E's 89th birthday bash, and while there, was annoying Mr Bradbury (as I am wont to do), when he told me that he had finally (after forty-some years) finished the sequel to "Dandelion Wine" called "Farewell Summer", and it will be out this coming summer! (Yes - I'm mighty excited!) Just FYI for Bradbury fans on the board.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I'm into Sci-Fi as well as Horror..

Dr Morbius, the infamous character from my favorite Sci-Fi movie of all time, The Forbidden Planet. I also work in a clinical lab at a hospital, so the nickname just stuck..although I am not a real doctor, I get some outpatients actually thinking I am from overhearing the nickname..I just hope nobody grabs me into maternity to have me deliver (not removing a liver) a baby for them! I also had a website on how to build a Robby the Robot replica...Had to remove it for legal reasons..but that is another story.


----------



## Zombie-F

dougspaulding said:


> You're right - such a thread _does_ exist - I remember replying to it. Not unlike you, I am also too lazy to look for it buried under past years of multitudinous posts somewhere in Post Heaven.


I just dug around for it and it does not exist. There's a "How did you get here" thread, but not one for names.

Mine, like Raxl's, came from my time in the MEGA ROCK group BADASS. It evolved from "The Mysterious Ninja Funkenstein" into "The Hideous Zombie Funkenstein" which shortened into "Zombie-F."


----------



## Pete

I was out drinkin' with Raxl and some barefoot hillbilly broad started hitting on me. She was old and toothless. She asked me my name and I said "Pete."

I don't even know anybody named Pete. So why did I say it?

I remember this one time when I used to play MEGA-ROCK.....


----------



## HibLaGrande

My buddies in my last band started calling me that. It was just Hib but they decided to super size it after seening the way I sling around large amplifiers. I guess I look very intimidating when Im pissed. Although within the last 5 years I have gotten a little on the squishy side."Don't make me hungry...you won't like me when I'm hungry!". HIbLaSquishy don't really work for me.


----------



## Blackwidow

Well mine is pretty obvious  
That particular arachnid is my favorite.


----------



## grapegrl

By popular demand (*ahem* Vlad  ):

I go by "grapegrl" because I own a 3 1/2 acre vineyard. My dad, who handles my wholesale transactions as well as about half of my vineyard maintenance ususally introduces me to people as "the grape girl". When I got involved in a couple of other online forums, I thought it would be a cute handle. Everyone usually ends up calling me "grapey".


----------



## Vlad

>>>Vlad<<< Biting tongue and holding back all of the other grape names that spring to mind, lol. Well, grapey (heehee) lol, all my attempts at growing grapes here in NJ have gone "sour". Come springtime I'll be "picking" your brains for help, maybe I'll give them another try.


----------



## grapegrl

Vlad said:


> >>>Vlad<<< Biting tongue and holding back all of the other grape names that spring to mind, lol. Well, grapey (heehee) lol, all my attempts at growing grapes here in NJ have gone "sour". Come springtime I'll be "picking" your brains for help, maybe I'll give them another try.


 I'll be happy to try to help you put the "squeeze" on your grape growing dilemma, Vlad! (yikes, that was pretty bad! :googly: )


----------



## Papa Bones

*How did you pick your screen name?*

I hope this is the right forum for this thread.. the real name thread got me wondering.. where does you screen name come from? since I started, I guess I'll answer first. I named myself after the voodoo god of death, Baron Samedi,aka Baron Cemetiere, Baron la Croix, Papa Ghede, and Papa Bones. When I registered here,I was originally going to call myself Baron Samedi and then decided Papa Bones sounded cooler.


----------



## claymud

I think there tis a thread for this but I don't mind telling this story over and over. This is my name scince I started signing up for stuff on the net. Whats my name? Clay, Whats Clay (Real stuff) Basicly? Mud, mix the two Claymud.


----------



## Zombie-F

Ok, I have all three of these threads merged now.


----------



## uncle willie

mine is german for feild hunter. which is what the greamn military police are called. i was an army m.p. from 82 to 85,thus the handle.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

feldjager said:


> mine is german for feild hunter. which is what the greamn military police are called. i was an army m.p. from 82 to 85,thus the handle.


Funny, I thought it had something to do with how much you liked the Rolling Stones..... 
You never know?


----------



## strange1

People who don't know me well and co-workers say I'm strange because I like Halloween and have seen some of the props I've made.
So I just put the number 1 on the end of it instead of using the word ONE.
Or could it be my strange sense of humor, hummmm


----------



## Death's Door

Instead of using "The Halloweiner" I shortened it to "Da Weiner" Just a little play on words


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Da Weiner said:


> Instead of using "The Halloweiner" I shortened it to "Da Weiner" Just a little play on words


Makes sense to me now!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

DC Comics' character who has been around in one form or another since 1940.


----------



## Otaku

While the Japanese word "Otaku" generally means someone who is a serious fan of anime and manga, it can also be used to describe one who is obsessed with something. Since all things Halloween definitely fall into that category for me, I bent the definition a bit and took the name.


----------



## Sinister

Da Weiner said:


> Instead of using "The Halloweiner" I shortened it to "Da Weiner" Just a little play on words


What Jeff sez.


----------



## Hella

Hella is the daughter of Angerboda and Loki and she rules the Norse Realm of the Dead. She is the keeper of the souls of the departed and determines the fate of the deceased.

sounded just like me...:devil: so I started using it on the different boards I am on.


----------



## Sinister

I love Norse Mythology too. I even considered Loki for a forum name at one time, but so many were using it in different variations that I changed my mind. I like Sinister better. THAT sort of fits me.


----------



## morgan8586

I was bored and reading old threads....My name is actually Morgan and 85 & 86 were two great years in my life. Nothing magical or special...sorry.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

morgan8586 said:


> I was bored and reading old threads....My name is actually Morgan and 85 & 86 were two great years in my life. Nothing magical or special...sorry.


Brother Morgan did finally solve one of the great mysteries of this board for me


----------



## slimy

I want to play too:


For years, I was an independant professional wrestling character: "Slimy Sam Slither". I wanted the name to relate to snakes without actually using the word 'snake'. I carried a large python to the ring, and I was a bad guy. I loved to get people to hate me. It was soooo much fun. The words 'Slimy Sam Slither' make a pretty good tongue twister, so it gave me great fodder to make fun of anyone trying to say it. 

When I joined this forum, I could have just as easliy been 'Slither'. But I went with 'slimy' .


----------



## pyro

PYRO is my vanity plate on my car its white with purple flames, its a 1966 impala supersport---but everyone thinks i was born in 66 and im a fireman -lol


----------



## Brad Green

It's the one my mommy stenciled on my underwear.


----------



## Ghostess

Everyone used to (and still does) call me the "hostess with the mostest" cuz I tend to overdo it for parties and such. Then it got switched one year to ghostess with the mostess. Now it's just ghostess cuz I figured I needed a "handle" a few years ago and ghostess just fit. Sometimes I hafta throw in deanna at the end because apparently ghostess is taken on some forums and stuff. Before that it was annadee (just my name in assbackwardspeak) or annadannabobanna.


----------



## DeadSpider

I am absolutely terrified of real spiders, yet I love having lots in all my displays...the only good spider in my books is a ....


----------



## DeathTouch

I work for Honeywell in the Research and Development section. My job is to do the testing before U.L. gets our fire detection devices. You have probably seen them in Dr’s offices and such. Anyway, I have a way of messing with them enough that they will die. I normally find problems before they get out in the field. In other words I have the Deathtouch. I really like pissing Engineers off when they have software or Hardware issues that they don’t know about.


----------



## Fangs

That was tooo funny DT!  hehehe...... 

When I joined I asked my hubby and son for ideas, son said Dark Fang--because he was into the Dark Cloud game for the playstation 2, and he knows I LOVE vampires.... Hubby says "how about Bat Lady, because of your love for Bats"..... I shouted "I love it!" and there ya go! :> :devil:


----------



## DeathTouch

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> That was tooo funny DT!  hehehe......
> 
> When I joined I asked my hubby and son for ideas, son said Dark Fang--because he was into the Dark Cloud game for the playstation 2, and he knows I LOVE vampires.... Hubby says "how about Bat Lady, because of your love for Bats"..... I shouted "I love it!" and there ya go! :> :devil:


I always thought your hubby named you that. Because of all the hickys he was getting from you. LOL.


----------



## slimy

This, by the way, is a fun thread to read. Getting to know each of you a little more.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

There is no unique connection about my user name - I just came up with when I registered on another forum. I liked how it sounded.


----------



## edwood saucer

Ed Wood fan - no real puzzle there!


----------



## ScareFX

I was searching for a relatively short domain name that could be related to prop building and Halloween... this one was available.


----------



## Spider Rider

My first prop was the large spider riden by a blucky. My daughter came up with Spider Rider so I stole it. This was before I found out about a cartoon of the same name. Maybe they stole the idea from my daughter too!:xbones:


----------



## roadkill

My nick was "issued" to me while I was in the (ch)Air Force. I was a network technician and had to work a circuit outage with the Navy out of London. When I was done they wanted my "chops" for their logs. "Chops? What are chops?". The Petty Officer I was talking to explained that they are your initials used to spell out a word or two. Since my initials are "RK" I immediately thought of "Road Kill" (since "romeo kilo" is rather boring). The Petty Officer said he'd enter that in the log for now but would check back once he'd cleared the name through (apparently the Navy is kinda serious about this).

About two weeks later he called my shop and asked for "roadkill". My NCOIC had no clue what the Petty Officer was talking about but asked around the shop - I raised my hand saying "That's for me".

I then got a "talking to" about the idea of using project names (but that is an entirely other discussion) when you're not on a classified project (and that is a conversation I will never have).


----------



## Peanut5150

My nick is just my nickname given to me by the Nurses when I was born.... Peanut ... with 5150 both for me being a fan of Van Halen and the fact that it refers to the police code for crazy person in the street... I'm told that the latter is fitting LOL....I added the 5150 because Peanut was always used on-line.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

My name is a combo of the famous gunfighter Wyatt Earp and my love for wolves. And all my life people have always said,"Eeeeewww, look at your arms, your so furry,are you like that all over?" To which I reply,"Thats none of your business". Then I usually cough up a hairball and that runs them off.....


----------



## Anachronism

My user name at the old Badass board and hm.com was/is Cemetery Man, when this board opened I joined under my first name *Bill* than I had Z-F change it back to Cemetery Man and then back to Bill and back to Cemetery Man, just as he was about to ring my neck I re-joined under the moniker Anachronism... no real reason, ****s and giggles I guess


----------



## Lady Nyxie

*Forum And Haunt Names*

I think it would be interesting to hear how people came up with the names that they use here in the forum and for their haunt.

The name of my haunt is "Lady Nyxie's Emporium of Mischief and Mayhem on Justification Lane, just off Denial Highway."

For me it began with picking my "witch" name Nyxie, which in here became Lady Nyxie (or just Nyx). When I decided I wanted to name my haunt, I wrote a couple hundred individual words that spoke to me of Halloween. Then I put those words together into different combinations for voting by myself and friends and family. Ultimately MysticWitch came up with the Emporium of Mischief and Mayhem part. As for the Justification Lane and Denial Highway portion... I don't smoke, drink really heavily, do drugs or have kids so I can blow my money on something else... Justification Lane. And, we all know that Justification Lane is just off of Denial Highway.

Share your story.


----------



## NJWilk

These aren't your real names??

Actually, I'm just lazy - NJWilk has been my user name since I first had an aol account many many moons ago. Initials plus part of my last name. I'm always just me online. 

Never named the haunt, but I named my pirate ship last year - the "Merry Gin". For my mom, Mary Jane, who got me into the holidays when I was a kid.


----------



## Fright Zone

^^ Wow that's some mind mapping brainstorming going on there ; )

I think this topic comes up on any forum after a while "How did you pick your name?"

"Fright Zone" is the name of one of the outdoor haunted attractions during HalloWeekends at Cedar Point amusement park in Sandusky, OH on the Lake Erie (or is it EErie) pennisula during the Fall. The avatar is taken from a photo of the sign out front of that area. It's their Frontier Trail that's transformed with fog machines, Screamster actors, Halloween music and colored and patterned stage quality flood lights. A simple but effective walk-thru. There's other places that use the name and do Halloween events. But mine was inspired by CP because I have a season pass and was impressed how much they transform the park. They put a lot of time and effort into it. 100-plus LeMaitre stage quality 1400W to 4400W constant foggers hooked to a control board via DMX - woohoo! They do some things that gave me good ideas to use in my small yard haunt like forcing backlit fog to hit black tarp border fences to combat the wind and define the space so people know where (not) to walk. And just general inspiration.

I don't have a name for my yard haunt. It won't be at my Grandma's house this year becasue she passed away a couple years ago and we sold her house. There goes the 250 annual ToT's along with it ; ( If I have time to do one at all, my aunt may let us put up a small display this year in her yard. She claims to get as many ToT's. Otherwise I'll do it at my parent's house where they get 15 ToT's just use it as an excuse to videotape my fog chillers in action. I'm not sure what I would name that yard haunt. Maybe "The Excuse to Videotape my Fog Chillers in Action on Halloween with 15 ToT's Annual Roving Yard Haunt" LOL


----------



## heresjohnny

My name is John, and I have always loved the scene from the Shining where Jack axes a hole in the door, sticks his face in and says "Heres Johnny!" My avatar used to be from that scene, I might change it back soon 

Haunt name, well I have been thinking about that. I used to build a haunt in a small town community center, but now we have moved and I need to pick a name for my 'home' haunt. I live on Royal Oaks, best I have come up with so far is 'Dead Oaks'.


----------



## Dreadnight

Mine (both forum and haunt) is pretty simple. Represents Halloween, that Night you get the feeling of Dread spreading up your spine as the sun goes down (or at least that's what our TOT's should get if us haunters are doing our job right!). So, Dreadnight Cemetery, Dreadnight Bay....


----------



## JohnnyL

My name's John (Johnny) Love, so that's where I got my forum name from, JohnnyL.

As for the haunt name, since our last name is Love, we decided to go with Love Manor.


----------



## mikeq91

mikeq91, i've used it for just about every username, email, etc. since I've used a computer... My name is mike quill, and i was born in '91, pretty simple. not nearly as creative as most of the names on here though!


----------



## Samhain

My real name is Sam
Samhain is the original pagan name for the holiday that is now know as hallowe'en
Go figure


----------



## turtle2778

Well lets see, ive been asked this question about 1000 times so i got this answer down pat. Why TURTLE??? Its not scary and certainly doesnt invoke any thoughts of halloween. Well in highschool i was best friends with a blonde girl and one day on the local radio station i heard a joke that said.."what do blondes and turtles have in common?... Once they're on their backs, they're screwed." SOOO being a teenager i started calling my girlfriend a turtle. She wasnt particually promiscuous, but it was just funny to call her turtle and she hated it LOL. So in return she started calling me murtle turtle. Long story short the names stuck all through highschool and beyond. I am still turtle and so is she and the 2778 is the phone number my parents had when i was a kid. As for my haunt...Turtle's Terror....I believe it was hauntiholic that came up with that one. And the We'll Scare the shell out of you was from someone else on here too. I also call my cemetary Turtle Creek Cemetary which was also from hauntie since she said they have a turtle creek in CO. Okay so there ya go the "real" story behind why im a turtle


----------



## Spartan005

Well my name is Spartan005 because I'm obsessed with the game "Halo" .... and my haunt is named Darkness Rising because it sounds bad ass. Simple.


----------



## turtle2778

heresjohnny said:


> My name is John, and I have always loved the scene from the Shining where Jack axes a hole in the door, sticks his face in and says "Heres Johnny!" My avatar used to be from that scene, I might change it back soon
> 
> Haunt name, well I have been thinking about that. I used to build a haunt in a small town community center, but now we have moved and I need to pick a name for my 'home' haunt. I live on Royal Oaks, best I have come up with so far is 'Dead Oaks'.


What about "Overlook Manor" Since the hotel is Overlook Hotel in the movie?


----------



## heresjohnny

turtle2778 said:


> What about "Overlook Manor" Since the hotel is Overlook Hotel in the movie?


Hmm, that is an interesting idea, I had not thought of that. I will have to think about that one, thanks


----------



## IshWitch

I've always used Valkyrie as a name because I'm Valerie and Ride of the Valkyries is one of my favorite classical tunes.

But I wanted something a little more Halloweenesque for the Halloween forums. So my name came about in 2 ways, first was because of a joke between our oldest son and I because I am English, Irish, Scottish, German and French on Mom's side and Dad was Polish. So he called me an Ish-witch on one of his forums. The second because I always wanted to be a green faced witch for Halloween when I was a kid but my sister was a witch every single year. And I would die before I "copied" her! heheheh So the very first year I got to do a yard haunt I made my witch props and dressed as a witch to greet the kids. No sister in sight! Bwahahahaha! 

I just named our backyard walk through in June! We live on the corner of Harvard St. and Lehigh Terrace, so I was torn between Lehigh Terror and Horror on Harvard. I was talking about this with Marilyn from ACC when I was putting in an order and she said she liked them both but Horror On Harvard better. Well, shoot! How can you argue with that kind of endorsement!


(and if anyone was curious about the Baricuda name in my photobucket, well I played Baritone Bugle in a Sr. Drum & Bugle Corps from '90 'til '05)


----------



## slightlymad

Well we havent named our haunt yet and probably wont for a little while yet. However, slightlymad has been my nickname since jr high simply because once people really know me they usually think that I am.


----------



## Lagrousome

Joining just recently and not belonging to any other forums, "Lagrousome" just came to me. My last name is Lagrou ~ pronounced "La~Grew", so Lagrousome was pretty fitting I thought. We don't have a haunt, but we put on a Halloween party every year and so this year, I decided to call it "Lagrousomeville" ~ went well with the sign challenge....even won a prize, so it must be pretty good!
So anyone who stumbles my way during the season will be entering Lagrousomeville, Est. 1840 (which by the way is my house address) but hey, I wanted it to sound like an old town!


----------



## Zombie-F

Ok, my forum name comes from a very long, convoluted story involving ninjas, their demise, re-animation and a rock band.

My haunt name comes from the name of the street I live on, Pleasant Street. For one night out of the year, my address becomes 119 UNpleasant Street.


----------



## Bone Dancer

When I first joined the forum I seen I needed an avy and I didnt like any in the common file that was provided. I wanted a skeleton, but couldnt have anything animated. So I used the skelly I had on file and since it was dancing, welllll.
I do a private party for a few friends not a real haunt although the decorations have gotten way out of hand by now. But I have had a visitor or two drop by to look at the stuff in the yard so maybe I have a haunt in the early stages of development or something.


----------



## PerfessorEvil

When I was in the California Conservation Corps, many years ago, I was given the nickname "Perfessor" because I actually read books. Like, for fun even. LOL

When I joined the Halloween-L list in 2000, I needed a more Halloweeny nick, so PerfessorEvil it is.

My website/haunt is PerfessorEvil's Nightmare... mostly because we moved away from Nevada Street, so my original "Nevada St Nightmare" didn't make much sense anymore.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Since I moved here to Nevada,the old west holds a certain appeal.
Wyatt is in honor of Wyatt Earp of Tombstone/OK Corral fame. 
Furr ,well.....
So, people have said I am hairer than a, (insert furry creature here).
These people are either jealous or bald.....

As for my haunt,I wanted a named that reflected the old west.

I searched a map and found Vulture Hill. 
Added to that the "Lost Wages Mine"( a parody of Las Vegas),
and the boomtown of Rio Secco,(named for the golf course behind the house).
all this makes for a great backstory.

Dead Cowboys, Indian Curses,Lost Gold,and a handsome werewolf...
Hmm, someone should write a screenplay.

I'm ready for my close-up ,Mr DeMille.....


----------



## slimy

My name is 'slimy' because of the residue I leave behind in the shower for my wife to clean up. 

I call my haunt 'Slithering Heights' cause that is so dumb it makes me laugh.

Great stories by the way.


----------



## GothicCandle

my screen name: my freind gave me a battery powered candle. its very halloweeny so i call it my gothic candle. its pretty cool! i love it!

my haunt name: I live on a corner, one street leads one way the other another. so my haunt is called The Ghost Crossing. I think its a cool name, its very spooky.


----------



## octoberist

My name here is Octoberist because my favorite band is The Decemberists and Halloween falls on the 31st of October this year! 
My haunt name is "Cemetery of the Dead" because the name is redundant, lame, and inappropriate - _because my haunt is not a cemetery at all._


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Very cool stories indeed! 

Thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## Hauntiholik

My screen name is what I am - a "hauntaholic". I spelled it differently to be unique and since so many people say "hey, I'm a hauntaholic" I didn't want the spelling to be the same. It's also easier to find my posts on the internet! :devil: 

My haunt's name is "Haunt's Belfry". I don't have a belfry or any bells for that matter but it refers to my Halloween "sickness". I needed a haunt name to place some orders at Hauntcon so I came up with it pretty quickly.


----------



## buckaneerbabe

I can dream can't I?


----------



## NickG

My name is Nick Gwozdz. - I'm very creative.

we live just over the knoll of a small hill in our subdivision, typically the wind blows across this area more than elsewhere as it makes the change in elevation, we had some neighbors across the street a few years ago who made a little sign for their front yard that read: "windy hill" when they moved they left it for the people who moved in. So... I thought haunt on windy hill was kinda cool... though afterwards I found out there are several haunts w/ a similar name.


----------



## The Haunter

Last year our Halloween party theme was come as your own origional superhero so The Haunter was invented.
My haunt is The Haunter Presents (so I can change my theme) Midnight at the museam


----------



## tonguesandwich

Tonguesandwich... Fitness and Haunting are my hobbies. The fitness end actually supports the haunting.
I thought of the grosses thing growing up and it related to both. I have been an EMT and police officer and seen plenty of gross stuff, but I thought it more important to relate to my youth. 
When I was in JR High, many years ago, we used to wear those Lisa Simpson Braces...well a kid would eat a cow tongue sandwich everyday. Big old tongue. Well, chunks of the tongue would stick in his braces and the flesh would just hang there on his teeth. Food and Yuk, my 2 loves.....and that is Tonguesandwich....I can still see that kids face...I can still see the taste buds being pierced with the metal and saliva cocktail.


----------



## Revenant

My favorite monsters are zombies, but the forum administrator is already named zombie and I wanted a less-used name for one. I like revenant because it's a zombie synonym that's descriptive; "one who returns." Also, hearkening back to the classic years of PC games, DOOM 2 had a creature called a revenant; it was a cyborged decaying animated corpse with attached weaponry. For years I wanted to make a masquerade costume of my vision of that monster for Archon; never ended up doing it but it's still an image that stands out in my mind.

I don't have a haunt; wouldn't be prudent in this neighborhood. Wish I did though.


----------



## Beth

Beth is my first name. (not too ingenius, huh?) Every year we rename our haunt. We don't get TOTers (too rural) but we throw a big party for the area kids every year the Saturday before Halloween. The last three years we have had at least 100 kids. Little brats are getting was too savvy so this year we plan on REALLY surprising them!!! Hahahahahahahahaha!! They're in for it this year!!! we are redoing the entire two story barn. There won't be anything familiar for them this year!! (They think htat they are so smart.......)


----------



## Lilly

I also don't have a haunt per say but do have a party every yr..
This yr I will be making a sign for our cemetery "Highway to Hell"and since the party is Our every other yr annual Harleyween it sounded appropriate,
also my hubby picked it out of a bunch I wrote down.


----------



## Lilly

I also got my name from a friend yrs ago. She said my hubby and I looked like Lilly and Herman, on a kick asss trike we were riding at the time. So my name Lilly just stuck.


----------



## Hellrazor

Im Hellrazor because my yahoo name is cuddle_bunny_1999 and that didnt seem so scary. I had to come up with a new name and there you have it. I spelt it differently because it seemed more menacing that way. 

My haunt name is "Montgomery Manor". My last name is Montgomery... so not so creative, but I can carry it whereever I go if we ever move.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

My haunt is called Hawks Hill - hawk is part of my last name and I live on the corner of a neighborhood built on the "hillside" of town. thus comes the forum name - HawksHillHaunter. my haunt is primarily a graveyard but I couldn't come up with anything else that wasn't super cheesy or that I even liked. But if anyone's interested, take a look at the sign I've been working on (it's finally painted!) and plan to have completely done and up this year!!! Hawks Hill Sign pictures by hawkshillhaunter - Photobucket


----------



## Lilly

Nice sign Hawks..
good carving


----------



## Lagrousome

Love the sign hawkshillhaunter!
I'll look to see if that's in the how to section, but if not, what did you paint that with? That looks like that "stone" paint! 
I may have to make one of those myself!
very classy!


----------



## turtle2778

Yes HHH...i like that sign as well. What font did you use?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

I am HalloweenGoddessRN- I aquired the name of Goddess when I worked at the health dept from a young man..I love Halloween and I am a registered nurse


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Thanks all for the positive comments.

Lagrousome - it's a faux stone spray paint from Michaels. I use all kinds of faux stone finishes for all my tombstones too. gotta love 'em!

Turtle - the font is called 'Demon'. I searched through many fonts until I found this one - it was love at first glance.

thanks again for the feedback. and great stories everyone!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I got the name Halloween Zombie from my wife. I was moping around like a zombie the day after a particular Halloween.

I don't have a name for my haunt. All the good ones are taken. If anyone comes up with a name for me, let me know. My haunt is themed after anything undead. I live on Castle Ave., but my haunt just isn't big enough to include Castle in the name. My driveway is more like an alley unfortunately.


----------



## Fright Zone

From the site it looks like "16 ft of Terror" or "16 ft to the Portal to Hell" or something like that ; ) I like those haunted house elements inside the tunnel leading into the cemetary. Nice stuff!

Let's keep those names coming. It's interesting knowing where these screen names and yard haunt names come from. A lot of these I go "Oh, I get it now" ; )


----------



## CerysCrow

My screen name is a combination of my nickname Cerys (pronounced care-iss; it's Welsh-the C should sound like a K) and my business name, which is Clever Crow Design Studio (plus I absolutely adore crows!)

My given name is Christine, which is pretty boring - Cerys sounds similar to Chris, but is far more appealing to me. 

As for our haunt name - The Haunting of Ivy Hall at Scarecrow Hill - it was created for a number of reasons. Firstly, I grew up reading books in which all the houses had names, so I decided to live out a childhood dream and name our house Ivy Hall (the house is painted green and I've planted English Ivy recently.) 

The "Scarecrow Hill" part is pretty straightforward - our home is on a hill (we're outside of Pittsburgh) and also because we have many, many scarecrows as props.


----------



## Wildomar

Um, I live in Wildomar... sorry there isnt any spectacular story associated with some wild fiend only known as Omar... it is just the name of the town.  

As for a haunt name... I have never been creative enough to come up with one. So that just basically leaves me boring and nameless.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

I'm Daddy's Little Corpse because I am. I've always been "The Little Black Rain Cloud" or Wednesday or "The Queen of Darkness" in my house-- basically I am festering cuteness. 
Plus, I was obsessed with Dracula's Daughter when I joined up, which I guess explains the avatar too.

I don't really have a haunt 'cause there's only so much I can do to the house, but if I did, it would be Blackthorn Manor, which is a whole other can of worms to explain.


----------



## skeletonowl

Skeletonowl
I love skeletons, I used to draw a weird character called Mr.Owl. I Draw a Owl now that looks like a real one with skeleton legs (kinda)
Dread Bro's Haunt- What I want to accomplish this year gives me good reason for this, view my thread.
It's bascically me and my best friend trick or treat and we got these masks with dreads.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

My name is simple, taken straight from the movie, simply because at the time I signed up I had recently seen the movie and loved it - looking to change it though if they let me, so any suggestions would be cool. Don't have a name for our haunt, but probably will in a couple years.


----------



## fg4432

Revanant said, I don't have a haunt; wouldn't be prudent in this neighborhood. Wish I did though. sorry to hear that. It's so much fun spending hundreds of dollars, finding way to use Great Stuff that possibly the inventor never intended, going to yard sales and wondering if something under a dollar would work in a prop or not, thinking ahead about the light bill increase at the end of the month, getting razzed for causing a neighborhood brown out or the dark around the eyes not being make up but the late nights doing building, setup and placement.

Beth said, They're in for it this year!!! we are redoing the entire two story barn. Lottery winner's dream, cars, house, trips, a butler, naw... an old prison like in PA where you can spend all year and millions of dollars playing Halloween for one months time. Ever since I saw how they converted the prison to a haunted house, I have been envious. Being able to leave all this up would be sooooo much easier.

Now that I have a haunt (this is 2nd yar), wife wants to do party but I told her I am already booked in october... oh and that month before it (june, july, august and september) doing Halloween stuff.

Cuddle_bunny_1999 to hellrazor, I see how one can be made into the other so easily, thanks for the laugh.

Hawks Hill sign, cool, looks great.

Halloween Zombie, name for the haunt is particularly hard, i will try to keep some ideas floating around. maybe something necro, like "necropolis", "necromancer _________" (fill in blank) or "your undeadly demise" where "your" flashes and "undeadly demise" is solid color? Which actually makes a good segway...

I have been searching for months for a name for the haunt since last year I actually didn't do any front yard or Halloween type decos. It was kind of last minute with a 10x20 canopy and an empty garage and well I worked on the interior only. I haven't notified him but I am kind of paying tribute to a fellow member here.

RUAFRAID (to come) INN

Now here is the odd part. I was thinking a back lit sign (either cut out or painted plexiglass) where RUAFRAID INN is lit up solid color all the time and the (to come) is flashing like a broken fluorescent light, how it randomly tries to start. The (to come) would also be more like handwritten on an angle where it could be someone spray painting graffitti on the sign between RUAFRAID and INN, like how people do with road signs and such. I hadn't thought necessarily about a haunted hotel theme, but the more I look at it, certain elements can resemble a hotel or made to be.

I have an alternative idea that would place the (to come) in fluorescent paint and have it lit by black light for very short periods of time. I would place the fluorescent blacklight in a sleeve with one slit similar to an electric fireplace with the rolling (burning) log effect.

Name on this forum, fg as in my initials, 4432, an old last 4 of a phone number and has stuck with me for years. Besides, I was too busy working up a haunt name to bother with an avatar or a creative name and having to remember it for the logins everywhere.


----------



## lewlew

My last name is Lewis so it just became lewlew.

This is our third year doing the home haunt and we've finally come up with a good name I think. 
We are the last house on out street and the road literally ends right in front or our house. Dead End was already
taken (Ghostess ) so... we've decided on *"Road's End"*
As in "Welcome to...Road's End"


----------



## Beth

To get off subject (just a little) fg4432 to make that sign blink with the "to come" part we have used the chaser christmas lights punched into foam. We have a tombstone that flashes with "vacancy".

The name of our haunt this year is going to be "Nightmare Theater". My friends always claim that this time of year with all of the work involved has become "Beth's nightmare" that they're stuck in!!! :googly:   They're so funny..............


----------



## Darkside

A couple of years ago, at one of our Halloween parties (at that point in the evening when everyone is talking about all of the stuff you do for Halloween and how you must be just a little off  ), well one of our good friends chimed in and said "your just everyone’s Darkside". I liked it, it stuck.


----------



## jackielantern

*Nothing obscure*

I just thought of things that related to my first name and Halloween hence Jackielantern. Well, really only one thing, & since I'm not the most imaginative I stopped there. :jol: Plus, I do like it.


----------



## AzKittie74

When I first started playing on the net I was a online pool JUNKIE! and the 1st thing always said was asl? (age,sex,location) so that is why my name is azkittie74 I'm in Arizona, Kittie meaning girl and I love cats and the band, and 74 was the year I was born. boring huh. but If I make up a cool new name I'll just end up forgetting it haha so I'm always AzKittie74


----------



## edwood saucer

I'm an Ed Wood fan and a fan of 50's sci-fi. So - mash'em together. The avatar is my wifes grandfather holding his prized rooster. I always thought the picture was grainy in a way flying saucer images are - so I put one in it.

I have about a dozen domains for my haunt - I just haven't decided on which one to use. I love the nostalgia of "Sleepy Hollow Graveyard (.com)" but then bought others like "CreepyVille Cemetery.com"

Just fun stuff.


----------



## THeme ssaGE

Theme ssaGE stands for THE MESSAGE.

My haunts name is The Haunted Manner and I changed it last year from "manor" to "manner". I changed it to manner because I believe the name lends itself to pretty much any theme I want.


----------



## Ghostess

Well, my nick came about several years ago from my friends who always called me the "hostess with the mostess" (did a stint as a caterer for a while and learned a lot).. and I finally decided while in my 2nd or so year on the Halloween-L that I needed a cool moniker to help distinguish me from the other Deanna (witchypoo), so I ran with the "hostess" thing and just added the g. Even my son's friends call me ghostess now. 

The Dead End is my haunt, because I live on a dead end. I remember being so happy about that when we found this house 13 years ago it being on the dead end was just PERFECT. (Of course, it gets confused with FreakyDaddy's Dead End Cemetery sometimes..lol.. like on last year's Haunters DVDs done by propmaster. )


----------



## Spooky1

Well since I was born on Halloween I thought Spooky would be a good name, but it was often taken so it evolved into Spooky1.


----------



## Scary Godmother

Wow, this is an old thread that you revived Spooky!

My son suggested my name when I first joined. I did not know until Terror Master told me, that this is a character in his daughter's favorite Halloween movie! I still like the name though and I am a legitimate godmother.:jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I just liked the way mine sounded.


----------



## joker

It just some to fit my somewhat morbid and twisted sense of humor.


> Ah! Now that's good work! The skulls... the bodies... you give it all such a glow! I don't know if it's art, but I like it!
> _The Joker 1989_


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was taking one of those on-line IQ tests and you needed to input a name. "RoxyBlue" was the first thing that popped into my head. I could probably analyze it and say that blue is my favorite color and "Roxy" is a theater name that might come naturally to someone who does a lot of community theater work, but I think it was just one of those idle moment spontaneous things.


----------



## Don Givens

Before I retired, so I could devote more time to Halloween, I was the head of an organized crime syndicate and they called me Don Givens. 

One day my neighbor come to me complaining that the local kids were messing with her props. I told her I would take care of it but I warned her that maybe someday I would want to borrow some creepy cloth. I told her that day may never come but if I need the creepy cloth she should give it to me or she might wind up as part of her own display if you know what I mean. 

Naw, really, I just used my own name becasue I have no imagination.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don Givens said:


> Naw, really, I just used my own name becasue I have no imagination.


LOL, I've seen your other posts - rest assured, you DO have an imagination - a twisted, off beat, very funny one.:googly:


----------



## scareme

I picked mine cause I like to be scared. So go ahead, scare me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Okay...Bush has been re-elected for a third term!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

My name was given to me by numerous people. My home is decorated in a dark, Halloween/Goth theme. I'm always making props, usually take a few weeks off in October to attend conventions, haunted houses, visit cemetarys, always keeping Halloween in mind when I see things, wondering how I can work them into my haunt, just everything pertains to Halloween in my life, and I'm always being told, dude your a fiend for anything Halloween, so I put it together...Fiend4Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sickie Ickie said:


> Okay...Bush has been re-elected for a third term!


LOL, I was wondering if someone would come up with a response to the "scare me" challenge


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The name Nyxie is part of my "witch" name. The Lady was just to make it appear as though I had some class... those of you who have met me know the truth.


----------



## scareme

Sickie, now I'll have nightmares tonight!


----------



## Revenant

Zombies are my favorite horror movie monster, but -- even though the term has come to mean any walking dead in the movies nowadays-- technically in folklore a "zombie" is someone killed and reanimated as a mindless slave. A revenant (from the french _revenir_, "to return") is a dead person who rises by his own force of will, retains his wits and personality, and is on a mission (usually vengeance... best examples are the vengeful dead in E.C. Comics or Nathan "I Want My Cake" Grantham from _Creepshow_.) Given the choice between mindless slave or self-motivated go-getter, the revenant was the clear choice.

Also, my other favorite movie monster is cyborgs. And in the video game DOOM (or maybe it was DOOM II) there is a corpsified cyborg baddie called a Revenant. I love zombies and cyborgs, so clearly a cyber-zombie would become my favorite monster in the game. I haven't made one yet, but I'm planning to do my version of that creature as a costume for the masquerade at Archon one of these years.


----------



## beelce

I use mine everywhere I need a name online. It simply a phonetic spelling of my initials which are B. L. C. So I spelled like it sounds. B = be...L = el...C=ce...thus it became Beelce. I have often wanted to make a new more halloweeny sounding name like zombie F, but I never came up with one that I like, and so far beelce has worked well for me....and now that cassie has carved my name is foam stone, I see no need to change. actually Cassie did give it a more creepy spelling that I really like...she used BEE as in the insect and ICE as in the frozen water stuff....funny that it looks the same either way you type it out unless you use all caps.... BEELCE or BEEICE......whatever...


----------



## Night Owl

Insomniac in the house!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

my name is simple.

i always admired those characters that started out seemingly evil but then became the hero. though others may call them a monster or seek their death....they are always the ones saving every one else's butts.

i kind of like it and use those often when i write my stories.

so for my user name, i chose dark angel for my user name and the fact that i am 27.

does that make any sense?


----------



## Goblin

*How did you come up with your user name?*

Many of you know me as the Halloween Goblin on Halloween Forum. 
I shortened it to just Goblin when I joined here. My sister and I send each
other Halloween ecards everyday in October. She is Trick-Or-Treat and I am
The Halloween Goblin. When I was looking for a user name I decided to use
it. Since I refer to myself mostly as just Goblin I shortened it when I joined here.


----------



## Master-Macabre

MM just came in that I'm such a paranoid perfectionist at making my costumes and my makeup, if the tiniest thing isn't right, I have to fix it or I wont wear the costume  Also that almost everything in my costumes is self made so I drag my ass to fabric stores and spend hours in front of a sewing machine so I feel (for an amateur) I've mastered this area of haunting. Many of my costumes are also my own invented characters and they're much more on the macabre side then the blood and gore all over the place type so yeah I've been using MM for a few years now. (still don't really consider myself a total master at it though  I'm pretty sure that even with a lifetime of professional experience, there's still way more to learn)


----------



## randomr8

I don't know. I've used it as an alias for a long time. Probably came into being while doing arm curls. I really should have something more expressive of the site, huh?


----------



## Terrormaster

Man another old thread I hadn't seen... I've used a good handful of aliases over the last 15 years but only two have really stuck with me -- Spellbreaker and Terrormaster.

Spellbreaker comes from an old computer game of the same name by a little company called Infocom. Spellbreaker was the third part in the Enchanter trilogy. I used it for numerous years in the old BBS (predates the WWW) communities back in New Orleans. Eventually my friends in that community affectionately shortened it to just Spelly.

Terrormaster came after I moved to Connecticut around 2000-2001 when I opened DigitalNecropolis.com - a community for building horror and dark fantasy CRPGs. It was meant to be a play on Webmaster since I was the webmaster and admin of the site.


----------



## Evil Andrew

The details of my life are quite inconsequential... very well, where do I begin? My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize, he would drink. He would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Sometimes he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy. The sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament. My childhood was typical. Summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets. When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds- pretty standard really........


----------



## Joiseygal

This is a cool thread. It is neat to see how people came across there screen names. Anyway I live in New Jersey, so I decided to use Jersey in my name. I thought since people think Jersey people have accents than I thought I would spell my screen name the way some people talk in Joisey! So that is why I came up with Joiseygal. I thought since I use it as my screen name for other sites than why not use it for this site.


----------



## Toktorill

Once upon a time, before World of Warcraft, Everquest, even before Ultima Online... people on the net who wanted to go on grand adventures with each other played text-based adventures called MUDs. One day back then I hit a few keys randomly while naming a new barbarian character. Fun ensued, and a few college buddies started calling me "Tok" IRL. 16 years later I still use the T-word almost everywhere online- photobucket, youtube, and forums.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Sincw my home haunt was manly a cemetery my name seemed to fit


----------



## Jaybo

I visit lots of forums, and was running into problems remembering what name I used for each site. Solution was to start consolidating and use the same name, or a derivative, on all of the sites.

My real name is Jayson. I grew up with two nicknames, Jack (for JackA$$) and Jaybo. I thought Jaybo might be a bit more socially acceptable.


----------



## hedg12

My last name is Hedges - hence the Hedg, and I'm the 12th of 13 children (lived in a small town - parents got bored easily), so that's where the 12 comes from. Used it for a Hotmail account years ago, & it stuck. Doesn't really fit in a Halloween forum, but I'm too lazy to change


----------



## lowdwnrob

I have always been into lowrider cars and my name is Rob. End of story


----------



## nixie

I'm rather obsessed with faerie folklore, and I find the Nixie to be one of the most fascinating of faerie beings. In Germanic mythology, Nixies are water sprites that dwell in beautiful underwater palaces, they can change their physical form or become invisible in order to beguile humans, and can grant wishes, but usually only do so for their own gain. Nixies have been known to abduct human children, lure humans into the water to drown, and can marry humans and bear human children. They have an insatiable of love music, are excellent dancers, and have the gift of prophecy. I love that they have both qualities of beauty and malevolence, and I share a few of their passions (water, dance, music... not the whole drowning and abducting business). I also love "The Nixie of the Mill Pond", one of the Grimm Brothers' darker tales.
I thought since I have a twisted fairytale haunt, a twisted faerie name would be fitting.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN

Well...... it pretty much explains itself I had not been on another forum until here and since I eat, breathe and sleep halloween and people tell me alot that I must be crazybouthalloween to have and do all the things that I do so guess that just kinda stuck


----------



## DoomBuddy

Mine came from my favorite thing, Disney World. Where better than the Haunted Mansion to get a name. But instead of DoomBuggy I made it Buddy because the reason I joined was to work on these projects with my best friend (wife) Sharpobject.


----------



## DarkLore

Mine came about from futility. I used to play an online game that had millions of players. Eventually...every name and word in the dictionary had been used. So I had to come up with something that didn't conflict with the game.

When I came to the forum, I didn't expect to stick around. I thought I was creating a nickname for a single message. I picked one of my game names that made me think of reading these forum threads. DarkLore...as in...scary legends/stories.


----------



## Icy Feet of Death

Umm. Because they are. Just ask the husband.


----------



## fick209

I have no good story about my name, when I joined the forum I expected to log in a few times a year so I used my last name "fick" which I knew I would never forget...as for the 209 part, well not sure why I ever included those numbers except that they are 3 numbers that I do use every single day and also knew I would never forget


----------



## Bronx Banshee

Well. I do live in the Bronx so that was an easy decision. Banshee, because I'm of Irish decent.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Well let's see, I thought up my handle because of my fascination with werewolves, hence the Howlin, Jack came from the fact that I love All things Tim Burton, especially Jack Skellington...and the mad part is due to the fact that I've lost my marbles somewhat, just ask the wife she'll agree. Actually, the mad part comes from the old saying He's howling mad!! Howling Mad Jack...wanted to be unique.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Screaming Scarecrow - How else am I suppsed to keep them crows outta the fields?!
When I was looking around for a name for a production company I wanted to use Twisted Tree Productions but somebody already used that - Dam!
So I then came up with Screaming Scarecrow Studios - I like it therefore I use it!


----------



## michael myers

Well, Michael Myers came really easy here...for the last 20 years I have played a very convincing MM for Halloween both at my house and at a friends haunted back yard, not to mention that I love all of the MM movies...except those damn remakes that Rob Zombie did, lol!


----------



## papabear

At first my wife called me Baloo because my oldest boy liked Jungle Book. My youngest son's was nick named "Bear" from the time he could walk. Every bear has a Papa Bear. At first just my wife started calling me that then my granddaughters and nieces and nephews started calling me that. It stuck. Not scary but it works.


----------



## debbie5

LOL @ Icy Feet of Death. I think we are clones!


----------



## tot13

I have NO imagination when it comes to things like this. I run a haunted trail called the Trail of Terror, and when I went to set up a web-site, e-mail, et al, Trail of Terror was already being used so I just stuck a "13" on the end for grins. "ToT13" has kinda become our logo, so it was the best I could come up with for a user-name.

As an aside, I was kinda confused at first when I would see posters referring to tot's. I've never denied being as slow as mud sometimes, but it took me a minute to realize they meant "trick-or-treaters", lol.


----------



## Bascombe

When I was a kid, there was a summer resident in our town (West Yellowstone, Montana) that was an eccentric old retired advertising man named Dave Bascombe. He was a humorist that had written many books and always published an annual calendar called "The Wretched Mess News Calendar" His pen name was Milford "Stanley" Poltroon. 

He was the nicest guy you'd ever meet, but a little crazy. He used to drive an old VW bus that had moose antlers on top, a moose tail on the back, googly eyes in the windows and had a horn that sounded like a moose in heat. He loved to honk the horn. Anyway he was a friend of my Dad's and mine and I took my haunt name from him, Bascombe


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

I've kind of always wanted to work in a hospital, I find pills fascinating. And I think they mentioned percodan in a movie I loved when I was younger, _Poison Ivy_.

And because I'm a huge cheese-head.

(Sorry for double-posting, I don't see the option to edit my threads... I can't breathe if I can't edit)


----------



## Tricia

HA. My name is Tricia. That's it. It's easy to remember. I'm Tricia on the scooter forum, Tricia on the cooking forum, Tricia Tricia Tricia. I'm lazy.


----------



## Tinman

Icy Feet of Death said:


> Umm. Because they are. Just ask the husband.


Icy Feet, Hmm, that reminds me of the time, just after we were married, that my wife informed me that she heard that husbands were a good place to warm your cold feet. Before she came to bed I placed a plastic frozen ice pack under the covers where my feet should have been. Her feet came over and... Well I thought it was funny, though It's hard to laugh and run at the same time.

Anyhow I came up with my user tag after a double bypass about 6 years ago. Plus the name Ironman (of Ironstock fame) was taken, so I figured maybe I could be Ironman light <grin>


----------



## BroomRide

*Freddy*



Dreamdemon said:


> Well I use Dreamdemon on most horror boards I go to since I am a huge Freddy fan and it is also what I decided to name the first Freddy mask I started selling.
> 
> On some other boards I am Punisher or Punisher75 due to the fact I am a Punisher nut! I have been collecting and reading the comics for 15 years.
> 
> Aaron


Speaking of Freddy...I found a poster that said Freddy born November 2nd. It had a picture of his razor glove. I bought it for 25 bucks. Then...my husband threw it out during a move. November 2nd is my birthday. I'm still not over that.


----------



## scareme

DarkLore said:


> When I came to the forum, I didn't expect to stick around. I thought I was creating a nickname for a single message. I picked one of my game names that made me think of reading these forum threads. DarkLore...as in...scary legends/stories.


But then you fell in love with us cause you're just a big cuddly teddy bear kind of guy, and you decided to stick around. Awww, we're so glad you did.


----------



## BobC

My name is an ancient American Indian word that means Scary... j/k that would have been cool though. First names Bob last names Connors...BOBC My name should reflect me being a drunken Irishman...but if I change my name to whiskydik no one will know who I am..lol


----------



## ZipperNeck

Mine is Frankenstein's monster's nickname in "young Frankenstien"....Madeline Kahn calls him "lil Zipperneck" after experiencing her not so "lil" encounter.


----------



## sleepersatty99

Well i got mine because im a car tuner.


----------



## Doc Doom

I go by Doc Holliday (a version of my name) on several other forums, so I kept with the "Doc" theme. Had watched Ice Age the night before and liked the buzzards and their "DOOM ON YOU" so went with it. PLus it's easy to type.


----------



## highbury

Any English football (soccer football, not football football) fans out there? I'm a huge Arsenal fan, and their famous, old stadium was called Highbury. I thought it had a nice, classic ring to it, so I named my home haunt cemetery Highbury Cemetery. And now I'm Highbury.


----------



## JohnTerror

Well, my name is actually John Terra. My wife Carol enjoys using the name "Carol Terror" in some online activities, so when I joined up here, I decided to follow suit, and go with "Terror". Fitting, yes?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

When I worked for the local health department, a much younger man starting calling me "Goddess" because I always dressed so nice. I was flattered of course  Im also a registered nurse thus: HalloweenGoddessRN !


----------



## LairMistress

I started out back in 2000 as "Queen of Halloween", till I realized that there were *many* other women out there with that nickname. From there, I chose "LairKeeper", because the name of my haunt is The Revenants' Lair, and I'm the only one who sets up, so I "keep" the "Lair". However, over the last couple of years, I got tired of explaining that I was in fact, not male, hence my change to LairMistress.

I had to laugh at a couple of invitations that I got while using the name LairKeeper. Local guys on forums would write to me "Hey, come on over and we'll build sh*t and drink beer all day!" So, I'd write back "Thanks, but I'm not sure my husband would appreciate me doing that." and I'd never hear from them again. Either they were homophobic, or they were embarrassed that they mistook me for male.


----------



## spinwitch

Mine is pretty simple. I do handspinning (making yarn) and I'm a pagan--hence, SpinWitch.


----------



## corner haunt

Well mine is lame but practical. I'm a corner house and we do a yard haunt. Pretty simple! Some people have guessed our house before I even told them the street we live on. That always makes you feel good!


----------



## Revenant

LairMistress said:


> From there, I chose "LairKeeper", because the name of my haunt is The Revenants' Lair, and I'm the only one who sets up, so I "keep" the "Lair".


And what a spectacular, dignified, classy haunt name it is!

So if I'm passing through town, do I get to stay overnight for free? :biggrinkin:


----------



## austenandrews

My parents gave me this name.


----------



## LairMistress

Revenant said:


> And what a spectacular, dignified, classy haunt name it is!
> 
> So if I'm passing through town, do I get to stay overnight for free? :biggrinkin:


I'll be sure to reserve my best crypt for you, oh most awesome name-chooser!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

Ha, gave it to myself and just thought it fit the forum.


----------



## Glyphen2010

Glyphen is a comic character I drew when I was about 15. He is a cybernetically altered mummy w/o a soul. The 2010 was just when I joined the forums!


----------



## jdsteel82

well mine is my first and middle initials and my last name with the year i was born. I usually go by ALTxF4, but I figured the meaning of it wouldn't be as comical here.


----------



## daBOOhouse

Well, I have the word "BOO" cut out of a 4'X8' sheet of plywood painted orange and green with purple polka-dots and backlit with purple rope light on the side of my house and overheard the neighborhood kids call my house "The BOO house" and ta-da, my username...


----------



## stagehand1975

Stage hand is basically what I am. After I work my day job, I work with bands and performing arts groups. So my second job is a stage setting, light shinning, sound producing, prop building, set designing Jack of all trades. By day I am a carpenter, electrician, and plumber. 1975 is my birth year.


----------



## TeddyMadison

Teddy and Madison are my dogs names.


----------



## Glyphen2010

jdsteel82 said:


> well mine is my first and middle initials and my last name with the year i was born. I usually go by ALTxF4, but I figured the meaning of it wouldn't be as comical here.


*cough* *cough* warcraft *cough*


----------



## Glyphen2010

LairMistress said:


> I started out back in 2000 as "Queen of Halloween", till I realized that there were *many* other women out there with that nickname. From there, I chose "LairKeeper", because the name of my haunt is The Revenants' Lair, and I'm the only one who sets up, so I "keep" the "Lair". However, over the last couple of years, I got tired of explaining that I was in fact, not male, hence my change to LairMistress.
> 
> I had to laugh at a couple of invitations that I got while using the name LairKeeper. Local guys on forums would write to me "Hey, come on over and we'll build sh*t and drink beer all day!" So, I'd write back "Thanks, but I'm not sure my husband would appreciate me doing that." and I'd never hear from them again. Either they were homophobic, or they were embarrassed that they mistook me for male.


My response would have been...Sooo, thats a No? You don't drink beer and build ****?


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Mine was inspired by this webcomic I really like, Everafter. I was going to go by just Grimm, but it seemed too cliched so I decided 'why not GrimmEverafter?' I used to go by Tanukiko, but I really hated how cliched it sounded since a lot of people I knew used Japanese-esque usernames.


----------



## scareme

LairMistress said:


> I started out back in 2000 as "Queen of Halloween", till I realized that there were *many* other women out there with that nickname. From there, I chose "LairKeeper", because the name of my haunt is The Revenants' Lair, and I'm the only one who sets up, so I "keep" the "Lair". However, over the last couple of years, I got tired of explaining that I was in fact, not male, hence my change to LairMistress.
> 
> I had to laugh at a couple of invitations that I got while using the name LairKeeper. Local guys on forums would write to me "Hey, come on over and we'll build sh*t and drink beer all day!" So, I'd write back "Thanks, but I'm not sure my husband would appreciate me doing that." and I'd never hear from them again. Either they were homophobic, or they were embarrassed that they mistook me for male.


I used to get mistaken for a guy all the time too. I think it's the avatar. But I really like Bela Lugosi, and I've had it for five years now, so I don't want to change it. I started using the Lyle Lovett song "She's no lady, (she's my wife) by my name and people don't get so confused anymore. By the way, I chose my name cause I like people to scare me. Pretty simple.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish

I took mine from an old Damned song, Grimly feindish. Really cool song.


----------



## hawkchucker

Living history buff and I throw Tomahawks at the redevous I go to.


----------



## litel black cat

i got my name from being able to sneak up on anybody, i have reflexes like my black cat (who just so happens to be a blood thirsty spoiled brat) and i've been known to fit into unthinkable spots to retrieve props for set up. and i just happen to have many lives. lol. our haunt is named after the couple who started the haunt 11 years ago- the witch and wizzards haunted trail- we have taken over an entire city block with the trail lasting 45 mins. winding through 4 yards(front and back) and an alley. you have to be pretty quick to make it from one end of the haunt to the other - we have one month to set up and build what we want, then it ALL has to come back down. we only run for 3 days for a suggested donation, no set price. one year we had 5-7 year olds pulling handfuls of change from theyre pockets because "we deserved it" guess we were effective lol. we're all volunteers who get together to have fun. another cool idea that we use is the tombstones in our graveyard are a tribute to all our haunters- gives new meaning to what do you want on your tombstone?


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow

This is an easy one: My favorite villain of all time is Scarecrow (Dr. Jonathan Crane) from Batman- he's a reoccurring character in the comics and animated series that I loved to watch growing up. I was even Scarecrow several years for Halloween in elementary school, then middle school and then in HS.


----------



## bansheette

Banshee was a nickname my uncle gave me (since I was Irish and obsessed with all things creepy) and the "ette" was added since I'm so tiny (I'm 5'3 and 92 lbs.); so combined I'm Bansheette.


----------



## markspencer

it's the same with my name. i never had a nickname


----------



## kittycollins

mine is ava gardner's character in the killers. i'm brand new, and this is the first time i've ever responded to a post. i hope i'm doing it right.


----------



## TryAgain

If I have an idea I wont stop until its a reality! So mines 'Tryagain'


----------



## bentneedle

Mine is the same one I use in airbrushing forums. A bent needle (in your gun) is the most annoying thing that can happen to an airbrush artist. It comes from my last name, Bent. Figured 'bentneedle' was one of those things that makes a person squeamish so it seemed fitting in here as well.


----------



## HauntCast

My user name is the name of my Podcast. It's that simple. I think Rev came up with the name.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Its what the kids in the neighborhood call me.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Norman Partridge wrote a surprisingly uplifting novella (for some charatcers anyway) titled Dark Harvest. One of the main figures in the story was a pumpkin-headed entity referred to by many names, one of which was Sawtooth Jack. I had never thought to describe a Jack-o-lantern's mouth in that way (seems obvious now) and it just struck me.


----------



## Dead Things

Since I began haunting seriously, I have been inspired by Vile Things. I feel Eric was the best of the best, combining all the best elements of haunting: artistic, mechanical, electronic. I chose it in homage to him. My stuff isn't vile, though, it's mostly just dead. Plus all the really cool names were already taken.


----------



## Vlad

Step a little closer after dark and you'll find out................


----------



## Radford

Main character from one of my favorites "Midnight Movie"


----------



## MrGrimm

Just based on my yearly Halloween costume that is well known in the neighborhood.

I dress as the Grimm reaper and use my great grandfathers scythe (dulled edge - no danger) and I walk the street dragging it behind me on the asphalt... I have a flickering lantern in my other hand and I beckon to people to come to my haunt, follow the parents around, cause minor mischief, etc...

It's a LOT of fun


----------



## diggerc

A character from a M*A*S*H* episode "The Late Great Captain Pierce"

"The next morning, Lieutenant "Digger" Detmuller arrives at the camp looking for Captain Pierce. When he finds Pierce in the shower, he expresses shock that he is alive. Detmuller shows Pierce his own death certificate, explaining that he works for graves registration and is there to collect the body. Realising the reason for the phone call of the previous night, Pierce rushes to try to contact his father and reassure him that he is still alive. Potter orders Klinger to get word to Pierce's father and to dig into the paperwork to correct the erroneous declaration of death. "

Guest staring Richard Mouser.


----------



## Copchick

I don't think mine needs any explanation! Lol! I've been in law enforcement for 20 years, and I'm currently a Sergeant. I'm proud of my officers, our department and I have tremendous pride in my work. I have to have a sense of humor in this job and not be thin skinned. Copchick is not a negative name, compared to the many I've been called, lol!


----------



## diggerc

My home haunt was "Rivercrest Manor" Long story
The Charity Haunt is Fright Night and was since before I started there helping out there
in 1990


----------



## Acid PopTart

Acid PopTart started as my dj name back in 1989 when I had my own radio show. The name stuck when a caller, get ready to laugh, recognized my voice from my radio show when she called one of those 1-900-Dial-A-Psychic lines that I worked at. Not long after that job I did a lot of gothic/alternative and pin up modeling and the name just stuck. I acted under the name and worked as the Fashion Editor at Gothic Beauty Magazine under the name for 8 years. Since I was freelancing so much under the name, it became my legal business identity, so now it's on all my checks and credit cards which always guarantees a few curious glances and questions from wait staff.

Occasionally I 'll use the name, VooDoo Baby, which is my character. She's been drawn a lot by artists, shown in magazines, we did a music video, and now we're working on a comic with her.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

I live in Palmdale, I'm a Haunter...


----------



## N. Fantom

Well, my first initial is N, and my last name is Fant (yes, i do know how to spell phantom) so i just kinda put it together


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

The song from ministry called "everyday is Halloween " + my favorite band, alternative rockers three eleven


----------



## fontgeek

Because of my knowledge and memory of typefaces, calligraphy, and lettering. My compatriots at Disney branded/gave me the nickname fontgeek.


----------



## jdubbya

My first initial is "J". My last is "W". We all know that "W" is pronounced "dubbya".


----------



## Headless

LOL I figured that Jdubbya.... Love it.

Hmmm Headless. I think it was when I was building the headless body that was going in my cage for last year. I was grasping at straws when I signed up - what can I say.....


----------



## Acid PopTart

Headless said:


> Hmmm Headless. I think it was when I was building the headless body that was going in my cage for last year. I was grasping at straws when I signed up - what can I say.....


Least no one can accuse you of losing your head, you already lost it! And this is why I'm not a comedian.


----------



## Headless

LOL most of my friends/workmates think I've lost my mind so I guess it amounts to the same thing.........


----------



## dudeamis

When I was a young teen I was best friends with my cousin, and after school he would go to his dad's house for the summer, and I would join him for a week or two. One day while we were at the McDonald's drive through his dad, tried to ask him "Dude want a Big Mac?", and it just came out "Dudeamac?" Over time it evolved, the longest and my personal favorite was dudeamis. I've been using it as a handle for about 15 years now. If you encounter a dudeamis, most likely its me.


----------



## typoagain

My name is one I have used for many years, on many boards and in different hobbies. It is actually a name I use for my email.

All you have to see to understand where it came from is to see my typing before spell-check. While my typing has gotten better over the years, it still have a way to go.


----------



## typoagain

jdubbya said:


> My first initial is "J". My last is "W". We all know that "W" is pronounced "dubbya".


What's your middle? 
Mine initials are....J.W.W.


----------



## Gorylovescene

jdubbya said:


> My first initial is "J". My last is "W". We all know that "W" is pronounced "dubbya".


Those are also my initials, and I sometimes use JDub on rare occasions 

But this screen name is actually a would be name of an Etsy clothing/accessory business I never got off the ground. It'll stay in the land of dead ideas, but I liked the name, so I kept it.

I also use Janiac02, which is a combination of my dad's old nickname for me (sung to the tune Maniac- "She's a Janiac, Janiac on the floor") and then I graduated high school in '02.


----------



## Lord Homicide

My friend's uncle had two dogs (think the were Rots) and they were named Savage and Lord Homicide. Always thought it was a cool name so I use it now.


----------



## Troll Wizard

My Troll Wizard name grew out of the character that I become during Halloween night. Years ago, I saw this mask that I've been wanting and told my wife about it. It is a half body face mask which at that time they were called a troll wizard. I think they call them just wizard mask now, but anyway. At the time they were about $300.00 and I just didn't want to spend that kind of money for a mask.

My wife one day went into a Spencer's store just to look around and saw this mask I've been wanting for 50% off. She went to purchase it and the clerk told her that it was even discounted more. So she ended up spending right around $60.00 for a $300.00 mask. I stand 6'2" tall, and this mask a head mask. It stops just at my waist. 

So it just developed from there, I have a whole wizards costume and my staff made from a old walking stick I found on the beach. The picture I use here on HF doesn't do it justice cause for some reason, all my pictures from past Halloween's are missing. Can't bring them up after I took my computer in for a tune-up. They may be hidden somewhere in a file that I can't find now. :jol:


----------



## doctarii

All through high school my nick name was DOC due to the pronunciation of my last name which no one pronounced correctly. And I alwas had an atari video game system of some sort in my video game days DOC+ATARI =DOCTARII. Also there was a TV show with the same name.


----------



## MansionHaunter

I'm a certified Disneyland Freak (just ask my family). The Haunted Mansion is one of my favorite attractions. Since I like to do my own home haunt, I chose to be the Mansion Haunter. Not that I have a mansion or anything close.


----------



## Wispurs

Wispurs came from the first druid healer I played on World of Warcraft. (yep I was a WOW junkie for a awhile). I like that it kind of has two meanings to me. When night elves die they turn into wisps instead of ghosts. which is how the spelling came about. 
I've used it ever since.


----------



## Sytnathotep

I'll play. Sytnathotep was coined while creating a new character for, you guessed it, World of Warcraft. (like Wispurs I was also a WoW junkie for a while lol) It was inspired by the being Nyarlathotep from Lovecraft's fiction.


----------



## Rage

Quake 3 excessive.......from about 10 years ago, it's where I also met my wife. I've kept it ever since.


----------



## nicksteveson

Hey, I have used my real name here. But I am having a name that I am thinking to put now, and it DreadLight! 

DreadLight is basically a mean to the dreadful lights in the mid night.

Thanks!


----------



## matrixmom

My faves are (originality) : lord homicide, heresjohnny. 
Im boring like the rest of you : my fave movie is the matrix and I am a mom of 3.


----------



## Jack Mac

Years ago my youngest son was trying to come up with a name for his character on a video game. So after trying several names with no luck, we tried Jack Skellington but it was also already taken. With my sons patience running thin by now, I tried Jack Mac and it was accepted. He has used that name for every game since.


----------



## imthegoddess

Now that I changed avatars to my real photo, Isn't it obvious!


----------



## scareme

It's fascinating reading about how people have gotten their names. I've already posted, but it's been a while, so I'll post again. Pretty simple, I like it when people scare me. And I'm such a chicken, usually a simple "Boo" will do it.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sytnathotep said:


> I'll play. Sytnathotep was coined while creating a new character for, you guessed it, World of Warcraft. (like Wispurs I was also a WoW junkie for a while lol) It was inspired by the being Nyarlathotep from Lovecraft's fiction.


LOL - i was a WOW junkie too.

I'll repost mine... My friend's uncle's rottweiler was named Lord Homicide - simple as that.


----------



## weaz

I was weazel from back in the day on the bbs boards. It just got shortened. Its after screeching weasel. My fav punk band.


----------



## DocK

Doc from "Back To The Future" (because my wife says that I can fix anything) + my initial "K"...

Pretty simpel, but aren't all things supposed to be


----------



## typoagain

I think my name describes me very nicely. I could not survive without spellcheck. 
Something to do with big fingers and little keys? I have use if a a lot of different forums, my email, and dozens of other places. what surprises me about it is:
1. The number of people that just don't get it, and 2. that I do not see other people using names very similar. 
I guess there are a lot of folks that just do not know what a typo is.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:My name is not nearly as creative as some of you guys...I was painting a guest bedroom and I picked this color...it was orange (everyone cringed, but I LIKE ORANGE and I pick what I like) and the color was Pumpkin5...I joined the forum while I was in the middle of painting that room...and the night I joined, I had just finished the final coat in the bedroom...I got on the computer and decided to quit lurking on the forum and just join...and my fingers were covered with orange paint...Pumpkin5 to be exact...
But I just thought of something...I am the 5th of five girls...so maybe there was some huge cosmic force that made me pick that paint color...then join the forum...wait.....


----------



## Lunatic

It was the state of mind I was in at the time when I became a member. I was working on too many projects at once. Suitable for that time right through to the present. (Lunatic takes a bow, pulls up quickly, gets light headed and falls down). Yee Haaa...Rock On!


----------



## beaker

because who is cooler than beaker?????
And working for a chemical company helps!


----------



## MapThePlanet

I was sure I had posted this before, but I went back through the thread and I have not. 

When I left the United States Air Force as a para-rescue jumper/world traveler  I worked at the USGS as a Cartographer, mapping services. The name initially came from there, then in the late 80's I worked as an audio engineer and started "Map The Planet" records, the name has just stuck with me since about 1988...


----------



## Ramonadona

Mine is for lack of a better name...A friend at work always calls me Ramona Ramonadona...which is a take off from Rosanne Rosanadana...from Saturday Night Live's Gilda Radner's skit (showing my age).


----------



## spinwitch

Mine's pretty straightforward. I'm a handspinner (turn fluff into yarn obsessively) and I'm a pagan. SpinPagan didn't quite have the right ring to it, hence SpinWitch. (as an English major, I appreciate the assonance in that)


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I got my user name from my wife. After getting very little sleep during the haunt build a few years ago, my wife commented about my tired shambling. She called me a Halloween zombie. So I used that for my user name.


----------



## Glockink

I own way too many Glocks, and I tattoo...


----------



## DandyBrit

Mine is a combination of the letters of my first name, surname and nationality


----------



## Duchess

My user name comes from two of my costume characters.

The Ugly Duchess & The Duchess.


----------



## hedg12

Glockink said:


> I own way too many Glocks, and I tattoo...


Impossible - you can never have too many Glocks!


----------



## Lambchop

When I used to be in an online gaming clan that played Half Life Death Match, a team member used to hate me so much he would call me a sock puppett, like Lambchop.
So it eventually stuck. It's kinda dumb but annoying too.


----------



## Blackrose1978

An old dear friend nicknamed me the LadyBlackrose but over time I shortened it to just Blackrose and the 1978 is the year I was born


----------



## wandererrob

Mine isn't very Halloween-ish, but its been my screenname everywhere for a number of years now. Back when trying to find a unique name for myself that fit me, a friend and I were kicking stuff around. Having long been a hiker, camper and having a fondness for getting in the car (and later on my motorcycle) and driving aimlessly, I've always been a wanderer at heart. I don't need a plan or a set destination, I just like to see where the road/trail/life takes me. In some ways my haunt planning/building follows the same path. 

And my name is Rob. And so WandererRob was born. And never once in all the years since has the name ever been taken already. So, just about anywhere on the interwebs, spanning various interests, I'm WandererRob.


----------



## jeffrey311

first name and birthday. Yeah, boring, but better than some dumb%^& name like ferryman's wake or M Lab.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I ride sports bikes kawasaki ninja 
So saki comes from Kawasaki and I am a girl lol


----------



## FreakinFreak

'Cause I'm always saying the 'F' word


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Well mine is obvious I am DreadKnights wife! DreadKnight was my hubbys charater the first year we started haunting, and the name he used here. So voila!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:My name is not nearly as creative as some of you guys...I was painting a guest bedroom and I picked this color...it was orange (everyone cringed, but I LIKE ORANGE and I pick what I like) and the color was Pumpkin5...I joined the forum while I was in the middle of painting that room...and the night I joined, I had just finished the final coat in the bedroom...I got on the computer and decided to quit lurking on the forum and just join...and my fingers were covered with orange paint...Pumpkin5 to be exact...
> But I just thought of something...I am the 5th of five girls...so maybe there was some huge cosmic force that made me pick that paint color...then join the forum...wait.....


Honestly, I thought you were a Jackson Five fan... Lol


----------



## scarrycher

I spell scary as scarry because my grand son when he was around 1ish would talk and I couldn't understand a thing he was saying but on Halloween I had a reaper hanging in the middle of my living room and he pointed to it and said that's scar-r-ry. too funny that the first thing I understood was scary with a couple extra r's in it, and my name is Cheryl, so scarrycher it was


----------



## Cat_Bones

mine is from a favorite series of books of mine the main characters are named Cat and Bones (who is a vampire) thought it was cool so I combined them


----------



## heresjohnny

Thanks Matrixmom, I happen to love the Matrix myself, watched the blueray just last week.

Well, my name is John, and with work and fixing the house and raising two teenagers and traffic and excersise and bills and never enough time and... Some days Id love nothing more then to just chop my way into a room, stick my head in and say "heresssssjohnny!" Of course I can't do that because then I would just have another thing to fix.


----------



## Mortuis

Mine comes from a Latin phrase, "_De mortuis nihil nisi bonum."- _roughly_*, *_"speak no ill of the dead"_*. *_Needless to say, "Mortuis"="dead". It also incorporates all three of my initials in the proper order - which kinda tickles my funny bone.

Lastly, I once entertained fantasies of becoming a horror host, and I chose "Dr. Mortuis" as my _nom du scare_. I never became a horror host, but the name remains.

And although I just this moment thought of it, it might be significant that Latin is a dead language...._* :xbones:
*_


----------



## Mortuis

beelce said:


> I use mine everywhere I need a name online. It simply a phonetic spelling of my initials which are B. L. C. So I spelled like it sounds. B = be...L = el...C=ce...thus it became Beelce. I have often wanted to make a new more halloweeny sounding name like zombie F, but I never came up with one that I like, and so far beelce has worked well for me....and now that cassie has carved my name is foam stone, I see no need to change. actually Cassie did give it a more creepy spelling that I really like...she used BEE as in the insect and ICE as in the frozen water stuff....funny that it looks the same either way you type it out unless you use all caps.... BEELCE or BEEICE......whatever...


Maybe another spelling for Beel-C-Bub?


----------



## Turbophanx

This will date me some but here goes...

Back in 1994, the dawn of the internet...I was on AOL. Back then, if you had PHANX at the end of your name, you were deemed a person with internet skills.

since I am a certifiable gear head and still have my 1993 turbocharged car, I kept my now nearly 20 year old screen name TURBOPHANX
I am also known on most other boards as MichaelMR2....I guess I am more of a car guy than halloween nut....though I think I work more on my haunt than my car.


----------



## tjc67

Just my initials and my jersey number from when I played semi-pro football. I usually use some version of firefighter_raven on other boards but was being lazy when I signed up I guess.


----------



## goneferal

WAY back when I was in college my boyfriend graduated a year before me and that summer we spent living in a tent in the woods "living off the land". That pretty much meant we camped for a long time on the property his grandma's farm was on. I went to New Mexico for an archaeology field school and he sent me a letter. In his closing he asked if I was still feral and ever since my online persona has been goneferal. By the time I got back to the "woods" his best friend and girlfriend had also moved in and strangely, they were sharing her (yes, that is what I came back to). I then left and grew up a lot. What the hell was I thinking???


----------



## GOT

Easy. GOT. Garage of Terror. It's a garage and there is terror inside. Or, at least some plastic props that look scary.


----------



## kauldron

I wanted a Halloween-sounding username but I like how people change letters to make a word more unique so I picked cauldron with a k. I just wish I had capitalized it, Lol. I guess that is what I get for signing up for an account using a tablet.


----------



## Luna_purrus

My first name is Diana and my middle name is Kathryn.

"luna" means "moon" and Diana was goddess of the moon
"purus" means "pure" in Latin, which is my favorite language. I added an extra "s" to make it purrus to refer to the purring of cats, my favorite animal.


----------



## Manon

It's my name. Don't wear it out.


----------



## Offwhiteknight

Wow. Serious threadomancy with this one. Brought back from the dead several times now!

My name goes back to when I worked at Games Workshop back in 1999-2000. We were all friends, much to the chagrin of upper management. Well, they knew I liked this one girl who worked in the shop across the way from our store. So they concocted this story of how "Dave" asked her out and tried to take advantage of her and all. I got all indignant and essentially said she deserved better and such. The White Knight to the damsels' rescue, right? Except it was clear that when I said she deserved better I meant me...so kinda selfish and hence, the OFF-white knight to the rescue...In other words, my good motives were kinda colored by self interest. I use the name all over, including one of my several email addresses.

Never did go out with that girl. Got kinda scared off by it all. Not that it matters, since I've been married over ten years to a different/better woman!


----------



## WickedBanshee

Several years ago I was just known as Wicked...prob can see me in old posts on the HalloweenForum.com. Back then, there weren't others taking the name. I had to add to it to use in newer places. I've been planning for years to write a book about the Banshee...(still making notes.) ....and well, since i have a wicked nature/sense of humor, that got me the nick-name.


----------



## FastEddie33

Besides being an avid lover of all things horror, my other passion is cars...I have owned 6 foxbody Mustangs, all 5.0's and my favorite was a '93 Cobra...Obviously, my name is Ed and the nickname "Fast Eddie" came from my gear head buddies, after watching "The Color of Money" one night and it just stuck


----------



## shannibal

Well, my username is a spinoff of my real name. I have played softball ever since I was 9 and one year I broke my nose and had to wear a fielding mask (called a gameface). I had some girls on another team make fun of me for wearing it and someone jumped in to my defense- they came up with shannibal as a mix of my name and hannibal since my mask looked pretty mean. Nobody ever made fun again! But I think the moniker pretty cool, so it stuck =)


----------



## RazCactus

I use (and have used as a screen name for many years) an old band name that I thought up. Just couldn't let it die because it was my baby!


----------



## BrightBlack

I've been using BrightBlack for a very long time. I've always wanted a name that contradicts itself or simply makes no sense so it will give a pretty good impression of who I am. There was some trial and error but this suits me best. 

The Bright part mostly refers to my tendency to be at least a bit cheerful and laugh a lot.

Black refers to the color I wear most often and I certainly prefer the darkness (my house is often referred to as a cave. The most used lights are low watt bulbs though there are brighter options for when we have company). It also suits my sense of humor... I have to be careful not to speak without thinking around my more normal acquaintances or they tend to become uncomfortable around me. 

(My sister-in-law is not too fond of this nickname and refers to me as NeonClear in some bizarre form of compromise)

I don't have a haunt of my own but will be working at one run by a friend of mine - 13th Hour Nightmare. I'm a terrible actress and not good with people... so I'm mostly going to be working on props, helping design sets, and helping brainstorm some ideas and twists for rooms. It's a dream come true! ^_^


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## ocalicreek

ocalicreek - The Ocali Creek Railway, my 'private road name' I created for the model trains I build. I use this on just about every forum or group to which I belong. Ocali is based on a native tribe living in Florida, from which the town Ocala gets its name. This is the town in which I was raised.

Galen


----------



## JOwenR2

jowenr2 is pretty much my screen name wherever I go, mostly to utilize my favorite part of my name that I never use my middle name Owen. I'm named after my dad and I'm a Gemini so 2 had to be part of it. I love the story behind our middle name though, My Grandmother wanted his middle name to be The Norse god of gods, you know Owen... I love you Grandma... May you rest in peace.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Had to come up with something on the spur of the moment for a YouTube 
account, carried it over to here.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

It took me awhile to think of a good user name when I first joined here, I made one up just on the spot. But finally I came up with one, as a kid I loved hearing ghosts stories and I heard ones that took place in Graveyards. Graveyards to me are creepy alone, especially at night. 

As for ghosts: well I've been reading about ghost stories ever since I was eight years old. Each year around Halloween time just to spice up the mood I look for true ghost stories and read them at night. Being scared in general excites me, it's a thrill for me. Never came across a ghost before, but I'm fascinated with the stories I've read. 

Hope that sums it up a bit.


----------



## Evil Elf

Let's get this thread going again!

My user name came from when I joined a Christmas decorating forum. I was already on Halloween Forum, and wanted something that could possibly work for both. So, what else beside an evil elf? I ended up changing my user name on Halloween Forum so I only had the one.


----------



## the Master

I originally made my account on here and called myself "the Master" after a character I created in my stories. I forgot about the forum and just recently returned. I decided to change my identify to myself instead of using the personality of my character. Now I'm stuck with that name and can't change it - oh well.


----------



## Leglamp

I picked Leglmap because of my favorite move "A Christmas Story". In addition to doing a big Halloween display I also do a big Christmas display and I belong to a Chirstmas community as well.


----------



## DoomWolf

I have always been a fan of werewolves and norse mythology. What would be scarier than a giant wolf eating the sun! Hence the DoomWolf was born!


----------



## Mattimus

My name is Matt.


----------



## Victor

I had just watched the corpse bride and needed a user name to post things on the forums. Now my profile pic is Gob from fallout 3 which is one of my favorite games.


----------



## craftylilwitch

My user name came from a friend. I am a Wiccan and always been into crafts. I guess you also need to know that I'm 4'9. 
So one day we were hanging out and she looked at me and said " aren't you just a crafty little witch" it stuck!!


----------



## OtisDriftwood

Because Otis Driftwood is the man. A psychopath hillbilly with an intriguing personality.


----------



## FreakinFreak

No clue... It just came to me.


----------



## LairMistress

I don't remember if I've answered this, because apparently I haven't posted in four years?? It couldn't be that long...but a lot has gone on with me since then, so I suppose that's correct. Sorry for being gone so long, guys! 

I started out just being Lairkeeper, but like the original poster, people kept mistaking me for a guy, so a couple of years ago I changed it to LairMistress.

It comes from the name of my haunt/scene, The Revenants' Lair.

I used to love the name, but now it's kinda bleh...I've considered changing the haunt name, but I'll probably keep the user name because I hate changing it.


----------



## Cat_Bones

the main characters from one of my favorite series of paranormal books: The Night Huntress series by Jeaniene Frost


----------



## Gallows_meat

Just heard the term once and thought it sounded cool. *shrugs*


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

A couple of years ago, when the swine flu was going around, talk of that flu strain was supposed to be the next big disease. I thought it sounded menacing so that's how I chose The-Hog-Flu. I'm also a bit of a ******* so a user name with hog in the title seemed even more fitting.


----------



## ATLfun

The-Hog-Flu said:


> I'm also a bit of a ******* so a user name with hog in the title seemed even more fitting.


Your a little far north of the Mason-Dixon line to be a *******. Unless, you were forced to relocate to Sterling, CT.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

ATLfun said:


> Your a little far north of the Mason-Dixon line to be a *******. Unless, you were forced to relocate to Sterling, CT.


I got my roots down yonder. Spent half the year down there growing up and I have alot of family scattered between Georgia, Alabama, Luisiana and Florida. Still though, parts New England is like the deep south....just colder. Lots of backwoods folk up here.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

One of my favorite horror movies is Trick R Treat. And Sam is pretty Scary looking and he looks like a Jackolantern killer.


----------



## Shiva

It's been my gamer tag for more years than I'd like to say.


----------



## zoluf09

A long long time ago........When AOL was the only internet provider (it seemed), I had to choose a screen name. Of course there were NONE available. As I sat there trying a million different screen names, all of them taken, I came up with the one that I've used ever since, ZOLUF09. The name just came into my head, but now I figure that there was probably a television commercial advertising the drug ZOLOFT on my TV in the background. My name was made in desperation, but I still refuse to give it up!


----------



## tigerlily6vs7

Mine will probably sound lame. Tigerlily is a song that I use to love by my favorite band at the time. The band's name was 6 against 7. They often went by 6vs7. I helped the band out some and other bands began to know me through the band. Since my screen name was tigerlily everyone in the local music scene started calling me by that. So I kept the name. Since tigerlily is taken on almost every site I added the bands name to the end. To my surprise I became pretty famous is the local scene here.


----------



## SadieSurrender

I got my user name, SadieSurrender, from the U2 song "Surrender".


----------



## djgra79

In my spare time I do mobile DJ work, my real name is Graham, I was born in '79


----------



## RottenJack

Love Nightmare Before Christmas and Pirates of the Caribbean so I combined the characters and came up with Rotten Jack. I also thought about the way a pumpkin king might feel after Halloween was over


----------



## Hoowil

Looking back at the number of new members, I just noticed this thread.
I must say my user name is not nearly as dark. It is the combination of half my last name and half my wife's. I started using it years ago. Before that I went by Traveller, but beyond that I used to spend as many weekends as possible out of town, I don't really remember exactly when or where that one came from.


----------



## GhostshipManistee

It's the haunt i help run....


----------



## frye-lorrefan

Fan of Dwight Frye and Peter Lorre, sums up my movie tastes, that I am a bit fangirly and it's a sort of pun on the Fry & Laurie double act


----------



## Pixlewitch

How did I choose Pixlewitch? Well, I am a second degree Wiccan priestess, and a hedgewitch in my home - so it made sense that when I'm on the computer (using pixels-haha) that I am called Pixlewitch. Made sense to me.


----------



## Bigwands

I'm a massive Harry Potter nerd and when I (very excitedly) went to buy my wand at a con the one I was offered was this piddly little thing. I ended up buying the biggest one in the shop and my friends found this hilarious. The name stuck. Harry Potter fans are super cool people.


----------



## Flying_Monkey

When my daughter was 4 she wanted to do a Wizard of Oz theme for Halloween. I tried to convince her to go as a flying monkey but she wanted to go as the Wicked Witch. She then asked if I would be her flying monkey, so I made the costume and it has been a favorite ever since!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

I use a variety of different ones, but I'll explain this one. Gruenenfelder is my last name, and it's a rare name, so it makes for a good username (though it's quite difficult to spell).


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'll repost mine... My friend's uncle's rottweiler was named Lord Homicide - simple as that. Thought it sounded neat so I took it.


----------



## ronsdirtydeeds

My user name is a combination of my name "Ron" and "s" to show possession/ ownership, and my business name "Dirty Deeds". = Ron owns Dirty Deeds.:googly:


----------



## Halloween Cats

I'm the Black Cat of Halloween...


----------



## Dreadmakr

As a semi-regular contributor to the once very active "BEAM Robotics" group on Yahoo, I used the handle Droidmakr. 
I dropped the 'e' in maker because George Lucas had the copyright on Droidmaker.
Anyway, when I joined this forum, it seemed logical to just change a couple of letters, and thus became Dreadmakr.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I love the movie Hocus Pocus, so there's where I got my user name from. I've been watching that movie ever since I was younger and I still remember seeing it in the theater when I was younger.


----------

